# ¿Cynotilapia hara gallireya or Metriaclima zebra chilumba?



## Steffanito (May 2, 2014)

Hi guys, I am very new to this forum but have been visiting this site a lot! It is awesome in its profiling etc.

My question si as follows: 
I bought two males and three females of what was ment to be C.sp. Hara Gallireya. Once i got home and the fish got good colors (which by the way happened very soon!)the dominant (largest) male looked a bit more like M. sp Zebra Cilumba (Maison Reef)... The shop had both species.. so there could have been a mix up. Still the vendor says he is 100% sure it is a C. sp. Hara.

Now even te experts are having a very hard time identifying this fish from a photo.. but I am still gonna try 

Can anybody give usefull advise or a good analasis of what species this specific male is?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

pics don't work.


----------



## Steffanito (May 2, 2014)

I can see them... From the PC on my job..


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I can't see them either.

Here's what it says in each 'photo'-
Je hebt geen rechten om de afbeelding te bekijken!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't see them either. I see the same message that Iggy sees


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

You probably need to be a member at that Dutch forum/website, which obviously the OP is... and none of us are.


----------



## Steffanito (May 2, 2014)

You are completely right.
My bad.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmm this is a tough call. After looking at the first picture I was leaning zebra chilumbra, and after the second picture I was leaning hara. Are these all pictures of the same fish?
Do you have any pictures of females?


----------



## Steffanito (May 2, 2014)

Hi Kanorin, these are indeed pictures of one and the same fish.
The thing is that the dealer I went to had both M. Zebra Chilumba as C. Hara.. 
So the other female fish are in my opinion the C. Hara.
It is just this male that i am in doubt for...


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Steffanito said:


> Hi Kanorin, these are indeed pictures of one and the same fish.
> The thing is that the dealer I went to had both M. Zebra Chilumba as C. Hara..
> So the other female fish are in my opinion the C. Hara.
> It is just this male that i am in doubt for...


Aha I see, and understand your concern. The Chilumba and Hara were kept in the same breeder tank?


----------



## Steffanito (May 2, 2014)

They bred apart.. But after spawning he had the larger males of both species in the same tank. So he said he picked the right one cause the difference is more obvious when they swim together in one tank.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Yikes!! I think it looks a little bit more Metriaclima. It's not a definitive answer I know.The thing is there are three pics,two of which look like the Zebra Chilumba,and only the one pic(#2) looks more like Cyno Hara,and in that pic he would seem to be a bit of a colored down male at that point.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you know what collection point of Zebra Chilumba he has?

When the fish colors down - does he turn more of a muted purple or more of a brownish-gray?


----------



## Steffanito (May 2, 2014)

The fish is not yet fully adult. He is at some 6-7cm so coloration could become more.

The zebra chilumba were maison Reef (So VERY lookalike) 
My fish turns into muted purple when chillin or scared.


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Steffanito said:


> The fish is not yet fully adult. He is at some 6-7cm so coloration could become more.
> 
> The zebra chilumba were maison Reef (So VERY lookalike)
> My fish turns into muted purple when chillin or scared.


They look like Maison Reef to me.


----------



## cantrell (May 13, 2014)

Marconi said:


> Steffanito said:
> 
> 
> > The fish is not yet fully adult. He is at some 6-7cm so coloration could become more.
> ...


They are without a doubt NOT Cyno sp; Hara


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree

They are without a doubt NOT Cyno sp; Hara[/quote]


----------

